# Schwarzer Bildschirm nach Gehäusewechsel



## X-Color (25. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute,
meine Aufgabe seit gestern war es, meinem Mainboard inkl. allen Komponenten einen Gehäusewechsel zu gönnen, der auch ohne probleme beim EInbau funktionierte.
Das erste anstöpseln an Strom und Monitor wurde durchgeführt und der Power-Knopf aktiviert. Computer startet und alle geräte beginnen zu arbeiten...Alle? Nein, der Monitor dümpelt weiterhin mit deakt. Bildschirm vor sich hin und wartet auf Signale, die aber anscheinend nicht kommen wollen. Einen Piep für Fehler beim Start bleibt ebenfalls aus...also was tuen?
Nundenn, die Karte nochmals raus, wieder rein...schauen ob auch alles fest sitzt, aber nach neuem Versuch kommt das gleiche Ergebnis. Sogar der wechsel zwischen den PCI-Exp. Slots (SLI-Mainboard) konnte mir nicht helfen.

Nun wende ich mich an euch, welche Ursache könnte diesen Fehler hervorrufen?
Leider bin ich nicht im besitz einer 2. PCI-Exp. Grafikkarte, um diese zu testen und den Fehler einzugrenzen.Die Grafikkarte läuft auch an und der Lüfter dreht, aber mir selber fehlt jetzt auch der Punkt, wo man weitersuchen könnte.

Ich beschreibe euch mal noch schnell das System:
ABIT AN8-SLI Mainboard
AMD XP +3700
EVGA PCI-Exp. NVIDIA 7800GT
1024MB Corsair DDR400 Ram

Wenn ihr mir weitere anhaltspunkte geben könntet, wär iche uch sehr dankbar...

lg Gerit W.


----------



## soyo (25. Mai 2007)

Du hast 2 Möglichkeiten: 

PCI-VGA-Karte installieren und mit dieser testen
Monitor an einen anderen PC testen

Außerdem könnte ich mir nur vorstellen, das du vergessen hast die Grafikkarte mit Strom zu versorgen?

gruß soyo


----------



## X-Color (25. Mai 2007)

Danke für deine Antwort.
Die Grafikkarte bekommt Strom vom Netzteil und ein Versuch, den CMOS zu resetten hat ebenfalls keinen Erfolg gebracht.
Ich werde nach einer PCI-Karte ausschau halten und wenn diese einwandfrei funktioniert, kann man fest davon ausgehen das die Grafikkarte eine Macke erhalten hat? Bzw. wenn die PCI-Karte nicht funktioniert, wird der Fehler am Mainboard liegen?

Mh, das ganze hab ich mir doch etwas anders vorgestellt :-/


----------



## soyo (25. Mai 2007)

Ich bezweifel ehrlich gesagt das es am Mainboard oder am Monitor liegt. *Wenn* die Komponenten so installiert hast wie im alten Gehäuse sollte es funktionieren. Da der Monitor bei dem Umbau sicherlich nicht bewegt wurde, gehen wir davon aus das dort der Schaden nicht liegt(Ist aber möglich!). Der PC fährt normal hoch und gibt "gesunde" Geräusche von sich, also ist naheliegend das das Problem bei der Grafikkarte liegt. Dort würde ich ansetzten, wie sei dir überlassen. Ob du sie in ein anderes System installierst oder eine andere PCI-E/PCI Grafikkarte installierts spielt dabei keine Rolle.


----------



## Raubkopierer (25. Mai 2007)

Ich hatte das auch schon mal, dass die Karte kein Bild mehr brachte. an der Stelle hab ich einfach das Bios ressettet und dann gings wieder. vor kurzem habe ich allerdings mal die Jumperung verändert, damit die USB-Ports auch im Standby Strom kriegen (mein Tee soll ja nicht kalt werden) und dabei den 4-Pin-Stecker vom Netzteil aufs Board entfernt. Gehäuse wieder zu -> kein Bild -> Bios resset -> nichts tut sich -> gemerkt, dass ich den Stecker vollkommen vergessen hatte -> rien gesteckt und alles ging. also schau einfach mal, ob du auch alle Stecker dran hast


----------



## X-Color (26. Mai 2007)

Hallo und danke zuerst für eure Antworten.
Folgendes konnte ich nun testen:
Eine zweite PCI-Express Karte lieferte ebenfalls keine Signale und das auch nicht an einen 2. Monitor.
Auf dem Board befindet sich ein 4Pin-Anschluss zur Unterstützung von PCI-Express Karten. DIeser ist auch mit dem Netzteil verbunden, genauso wie meine Grafikkarte, die einen Y-Stecker besitzt. Dieser Y-Stecker wurde mit beiden 4-Pins, oder auch nur mit einem der beiden an das Netzteil gehängt, leider alles ohne Erfolg :-(.

Gibt es für euch evtl. doch noch eine Möglichkeit?
lg X-Color


----------



## soyo (29. Mai 2007)

Anscheined hatt der PCI-Express Port einen Defekt. Wohl ein Fall für die Reklamation 

gruß soyo


----------

